# Shoes size 44 (EUR) or 10.5 (UK)



## JoshD94 (22 Apr 2011)

Looking for a second hand pair of decent road cycling shoes, if you have cleats aswell that would be greeat, if not im still interested  Cheers


----------



## JoshD94 (22 Apr 2011)

Sorry, shoe size is 44 (EUR) or 9.5 (UK), not 10.5 as stated in the topic title.


----------



## DrSquirrel (22 Apr 2011)

Specify cleat type - MTB, Road etc... (or your pedals you are wanting to use them with).


----------



## JoshD94 (23 Apr 2011)

i want ROAD shoes which are SPD compatible


----------

